# WoW and ventrilo problems



## briandude246 (Aug 3, 2007)

So lateley im haveing some probems w/ my audio while running vent and WoW.
My vent doesnt seem to have a outbound when i start WoW. It works fine when wow isnt opened. Does anyone maybe know whats going on?


thanks,
Brian


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Some older games didn't support multi channel out. If WoW uses enough of the out to block other sounds, it may cause backround programs to lose acess to the sound card. My only experience with sound cards though, is back when you could only have 1 accessing program at once.


----------



## briandude246 (Aug 3, 2007)

hmm thanks. im tying to see any settings in the system or game that would effect that channels.


no luck so far


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Do you have voice enabled in WoW?
Should be disabled if your using Vent. 
I think I read long ago when the in-game chat came out, if it's enabled it will "grab" and hold any microphone source. Meaning if WoW grabs it, Vent can't use it.

It would be under audio in your game settings. There should be a tab for voice. Be sure it's disabled.
Basic info here; http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/basics/voicechat.html

Also check your key bindings for both. If you use "push to talk" in Vent, is the same button used for something in WoW?


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

That's exactly the kind of thing I was trying(and failing) to articulate. Applications can take full priority and not let other things use it properly.


----------

